# TMCC Mother Board



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi ALL
New to TMCC installations. Picked up a clean TMCC Motherboard on the bay. I would like to install it in my K Line GG-1 or my K Line Allegheney. Where can I get a diagram of what plugs into where on the board? I guess its a pictorial schematic? 
Also, can I use The Electric RR Company Modules with this Motherboard?

http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/...ZHJHEFFmKpRmk4BSfWPO1sjw60_57_zpsd1170e87.jpg

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, first off, you'll need all four pieces that go into that MB.

The R2LC, the RailSounds Audio, the RailSounds Power Supply, and the DCDR motor driver.

Next, you can visit Lionel Service Documents and download the supplements, while you're there, get the whole set. They have wiring diagrams for many of the things up to around 2003, you should be able to find a locomotive with the same motherboard and the wiring diagram.

Let me know if you want to pick up the boards, I have a number of each type.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks John,

Do you have Railsounds for an Articulated Steam or GG 1 ? I could upgrade either one with this board, I''m guessing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I know I have the RS board for a GG-1, and I'll check and see if I have the articulated steam. I did use one of those in my Allegheny, but I may have another one. However, that MB is for a diesel, most of the steamer boards actually are a two-board set, the RS boards go in the tender and the driver and R2LC go in the locomotive.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok, 
So this mother board would be ok for my K Line GG-1 not my Allegheny. I did download a lot of Lionel Manuals, today. Hopefully I'll have what I need for wiring and pin-out diagrams, because I really don't know what plugs into what. I'm sure once I do one install, I'll have no problem with other installs down the road.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A little hint. Look on the bottom of the motherboard, many (but not all) have silkscreened pin functions.

Here's an example.


----------

